# what exactly is GERD?



## fedup (Oct 28, 2004)

I have never heard of GERD before i started looking at this site, could someone please explain to me what it is and what the symptoms are? I get indigestion quite frequently, nearly always after eating, maybe an hour or so later. And certain foods seem to make it worse ie, bananas, bread, pastry, coffee. Also is GERD and IBS linked in some way?Sorry for all the questions, but if i don't ask i'll never know!!Thanks,Tracey.


----------

